
Stop Launching. Start Rolling Out - dsiroker
https://blog.optimizely.com/2019/05/22/stop-launching-start-rolling-out/
======
avichal
I'd completely forgotten about Digg and how much of a diaster that rollout
was. Great example.

------
dsiroker
I am really proud of our free rollouts offering and welcome your feedback or
questions!

